# English Bridles?



## sportschick068 (Sep 1, 2012)

I have to buy a new bridle for my mare. I'm looking for good quality, supple leather. Another condition is that I don't want to pay more than $200. I'd rather not even spend too much over $100 but I realize that I have to for a bridle that will last. I'm looking into bridles with a flash band (removable is preferable but not a must). I glanced at the Amigo Event Bridle and Showman Flash Bridle. Does anyone know which one would be better or know of an even better brand? Any opinions will help.

Thanks!


----------



## Klassic Superstar (Nov 30, 2009)

Kincade, ovation, HDR are good brands that hold up for a long while!!
I am going to buy my dressage bridle from eBay, at saddlry4u2 this winter....
Good luck!


----------



## ThunderingHooves (Aug 10, 2013)

I don't know a lot about English stuff, but smart pak has a lot of English bridles in this price range. They are great to work with. If for whatever reason your are unsatisfied with the purchase they will pay for the return shipping, no questions asked.


----------



## Equistar202 (Jul 5, 2013)

Horze has a lot of great quality leather bridles. I especially like the bling options  They are cheaper since they manufacture their own products. 

Bridles Bridles


----------



## Viranh (Apr 7, 2013)

I bought a bridle from SmartPak's Harwich line last year, and I was very impressed with the quality. It looked nicer coming out of the box than my $200 bridle, and has actually held up better. They have several styles, all in your price range.


----------



## Lx3 (Jun 16, 2013)

Buy used! I got a cliff barnsby dressage bridle for my mare. Brand new they're $250 I bought mine from a friend at the barn for $90. It's my absolute favorite bridle ever, SO NICE!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

I like Gatsby bridles. They don't feel stiff and hard, even new.


----------



## sportschick068 (Sep 1, 2012)

How light of a brown are the bridles on Horze? I have a Stubben Parzival Saddle that's sort of a medium to dark-ish brown color. I want something that will look a bit similar that I can show her in.

I'll definitely look into SmartPak. I also glanced at StatelineTack.

Ovation Padded Event Bridle w/Flash/Reins - Statelinetack.com

Henri De Rivel Event Bridle - Statelinetack.com

Henri De Rivel Monocrown Event Bridle - Statelinetack.com

Plymouth Padded Flash Bridle by SmartPak - Hunter/Jumper Bridles from SmartPak Equine

Of those, which would you go with? What details do you look for in a good bridle? I have two - one is horrible and cheap which I bought thinking my young horse would grow out of it but I ended up giving her to my Uncle. The other bridle I've owned 14+ years and it's held up well considering but I never knew the brand.

I always wondered about Gatsby. I had never heard anything about them so I just assumed they weren't that great. I'll definitely keep them in mind!


----------



## caseymyhorserocks (Apr 5, 2010)

I would go with the Plymouth bridle out of those. I think Kincade bridles are a piece of crap. I have the Horze Zparkle bridle and love it! Limetex makes great bridles if you can find them. They are made by Collegiate.


----------



## sportschick068 (Sep 1, 2012)

By collegiate or courbette?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Viranh (Apr 7, 2013)

I've had my hands on the Ovation and HDR bridles in a store, and hands down, the Smartpak bridle is nicer. Both the Ovation and HDR felt stiff and sort of cheap, IMO. The quality of the leather in the Smartpak bridle is the same as a bridle twice as expensive, at least for the Harwich, but I've heard equally good things about the Plymouth.


----------



## Bagheera (Apr 23, 2013)

I also like the Smartpak bridles. With a light oiling and good conditioning when you first get them, they are really, really nice.


----------



## aeosborne2002 (Jan 30, 2012)

Agree with the above. I have the SmartPak Harwich bridle and absolutely love it! It's held up really well over the summer (I typically ride 4 days a week).


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

I absolutely adore products by Nunn Finer (also made in US while most of tack recommended here is made in India or China).

Victory Canter English Tack and Apparel

Victory Canter English Tack and Apparel

I'd stay away from Kinkade - have seen it "in person", and leather is stiff and unpleasant on touch.

Collegiate and Courbette are OK brands.


----------



## lkjhorse927 (Feb 27, 2012)

I love my Beval bridle ! It is a figure eight bridle with nice fleece and the leather is supple and beautiful. I also like Red Barn Bridlework and Pessoa. 
My dressage bridles are all German made, of various brands. One that sticks out to me is Kavalkade bridles. They are super supple and I'm sure they can be made in brown. They were all close to $200 but I don't think above it.


----------



## Colour my World (Jun 3, 2013)

My friend has a gorgeous Beval bridle for her welsh. It's raised padded and fancy stitched. I'm not sure how much it cost but probably under $200.


----------



## verona1016 (Jul 3, 2011)

I have brown Bobby's English Tack and black Red Barn bridles. The Bobby's bridle cost me ~$100 and is fantastic. The Red Barn bridle cost closer to $200 (w/o reins) and is OK but I don't like it quite as much.

Victory Canter carries a lot of Bobby's brand tack- I did a quick search for "Bobby's flash bridle" on their site and they had 10 bridles from $108-250 dollars


----------



## 40232 (Jan 10, 2013)

I adore my Vespcucci Bridle.. I think it was $300 though, but I am in love with it LOL


----------



## Viranh (Apr 7, 2013)

I recently picked up a Vespucci for $150 on the Facebook group English Tack Trader, and it still had the tags on. It's nice, but I would not have paid the $400 it usually goes for with the reins. It's nice, but not THAT nice, IMO. If you can find one like I did, it's a much nicer bridle than the Bobby's I originally ordered that didn't fit. Still like my Harwich bridle from Smartpak a lot, but I didn't like the style of their black dressage bridles.


----------

